# Re-opening file.



## BDTyre (20 May 2004)

My application at the recruiting centre was dated 23 July 2003.

Back in January my file was closed for medical reasons.  I did a number of tests and phoned the medical officer handling my file.  She told me to bring in the medical information and all I had to do was sign a form to re-open my file.

I brought the medical information in on the 19 April 2004 and was told by the clerk at the desk that I would have to do redo my application and drop that off at the recruiting centre (not at the regiment I wanted to join), and then my file would be sent to Borden.  She also mentioned that I wouldn‘t have to redo any of the tests, but they may want a short interview.

I was a little confused by this, so when I got home, I e-mailed my recruiter and told him that I dropped off my information but was told to redo my application.  My recruiter told me just to wait until my file comes back from Borden.

Three weeks later I get a phone call from my medical officer telling me that my current application is fine and that all I have to do is sign a form.  She explained that the clerk that told me to redo my application was new and not sure of the procedure.

I came back to the recruiting centre the next morning and told the clerk at the desk what my medical officer had told me, and that she insisted all I needed to do was sign a form.

The clerk (this time a different clerk, who I know has been there since last summer) told me that because of the age of my file, I needed to redo my application and she recommended updating my transcripts and letters of reference just in case.  She also added that I needed a form from the regiment I wanted to join stating that they still had a position for me.  This clerk also mentioned that I shouldn‘t have to redo any of the tests.

I went to the regiment‘s armory the next week and was told by the recruiter there that he doesn‘t know what form the recruiting centre is referring to or what exactly they need from me or from the regiment.  He left a note for the head recruiter and said that they‘d call me back with the information after they contacted the recruiting centre.  The recruiter at the regiment explained that if I do need to drop off a new application, I may have to redo the testing, but the application should be processed faster as my birth certificate, etc. is already in the system.

So to anyone in recruiting out there, how exactly do I reopen my file?  How can I avoid having to redo everything again?


----------



## Tyrnagog (21 May 2004)

Re-opening the file is the easy part.  Just go to the CFRC and ask them to reopen the file.  They will have their clerks review the file to the status and the dates on everything.

You may or may not have to redo tests, depending on how long ago they were done.  For instance, the letters of reference need to be dated within the last 12 months, and usually sooner than that due to processing times.  Somethings like the CFAT have a much greater expiry date.

In my case, I had the CFRC reopen my file, and I filled out most of the forms and got ney letters of reference, so when they told me all what I needed (after the review) I had it for them and we were able to continue without any undue delay.


----------



## koach (21 May 2004)

What I think that the CFRC is wanting is a new employment application and a new referral letter from the unit.  Because of the fact that your file was closed several months ago, your personal situation may have changed and therefore updated transcripts and letters of reference may be needed.

The best and fastest way to get your application reopened is to submit a complete new application as this will give the CFRC up-to-date information in order to complete your application.

You will not have to retake the CFAT but you will require an update interview and background check.  Because your file was closed, certain paperwork will have to be redone.


----------



## BDTyre (22 May 2004)

Koach, I thought I needed a referral letter as well, but the clerk gave me the impression that I was supposed to obtain some sort of form from the unit; the recruiters at the unit certainly didn‘t seem to equate that phrasing with a referral letter.  

What I shall do is drop off my application at the CFRC; if they need anything, they‘ll have to contact me and let me know exactly what it is; if it is something from the unit, I‘ll ask for a form # or an explanation as to what I should ask for.

Unfortunately, with summer stand-down a week or two away, I maybe SOL.


----------



## Carpenter (1 Jun 2004)

I had exactly the same thing happen.  I applied in July 2003.  I am still waiting for an MRI in the blessed land of Alberta. 
I went down to the CFRC at Canada Place and was told that to reactivate my file, my medical information must check out fine.  If that happens, I will have to redo my physical fitness test.  I was told that the security check is good for one year or must be redone.  Aptitude tests are good for three years, transcripts and other documents are fine indefinitely.  If your physical fitness test is more than six months old, you will have to redo it.  

But, if your file has taken a while, it is not a hopeless case.  Hang tight.  I am.


----------



## BDTyre (2 Jun 2004)

I dropped my new application of last week with two new letters of reference and an unofficial transcript.  (I alerted them to this, explained I had problems getting an official one and would deliver it later if needed).

I've not heard anything yet; I will call or e-mail my recruiter tomorrow and see if my file's been reopened yet or not.  (Last time I assumed things had been done and they took two and a half weeks to tell my that nothing had happened).


----------



## girlfiredup (2 Jun 2004)

Holy cow. I got dizzy just reading all of this.   One never seems to get a straight answer at the recruiting centre. You could talk to 2 different people on the same day regarding the same issue and you'll end up with 2 totally different answers.           I just experienced that today.   Ah well...   keep pressing.


----------



## Carpenter (15 Jun 2004)

I assume you have been talking to the folks at the processing centre.  The person I am in contact with seems to have been in the position for a while, so I am guessing that experience makes a difference.  Life is a real hoop-jumping game sometimes, so if you want to get in, I suppose you just have to ask "How high?" ;D


----------



## quebecrunner (15 Jun 2004)

> She also added that I needed a form from the regiment I wanted to join stating that they still had a position for me.




I was in the same position than you a few month ago. The clerical cpl at the recruiting center told me that what i need is the stamp of the unit on an application form (you know, the yellow one...). She also told me to keep the application form empty because i have fill one previously   :blotto:


----------



## patrick666 (8 Oct 2004)

I am having the same problem with Recruiting. I've done the application process twice already... the first I was denied because of an honest answer (I did shrooms 2 years prior to the interview not knowing it was 3). I got a job for a year, then went to college, and reapplied. I was denied again because my file had been closed or some kind of poppycock. They called everybodys name to form up and left me standing alone and then told me... "You can't apply yet...". So, here I am, another year later, reopening my file and joining up in Alberta.. I had my file transferred from Ontario and now it is being reviewed and all the necessary paperwork is being done. Does anyone know how long this process usually takes?

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## mjr payne (9 Oct 2004)

i have had my file going since may 2003 and they called me up the other day and i had to go down to the local redruiting office a fill out all the paper work again because they have new forms  so maybe thats all it is


----------



## spenco (9 Oct 2004)

My file was closed due to medical reasons pending a letter from a specialist, now I am finnally going to get that letter very soon, so my question is will I have to get new letters of reference when my original application is less than six months old?


----------



## hoosierdaddy (18 May 2006)

I apologize for starting up this old thread but I feel I'm following the rules.

I have had my file closed a couple of times only to start the process again.  The last time, I failed the interview and the officer did not say that I cannot apply again but I was left with the impression that I can't.  Just because I've made some mistakes in the past shouldn't mean I can no longer apply should it?

On the other hand, he did tell me to do the fitness test next time before anything else if I want to apply.  I don't know what I'm asking here; maybe if it sounds to you experienced soldiers as if they don't want me or what?


----------



## kincanucks (19 May 2006)

_On the other hand, he did tell me to do the fitness test next time before anything else if I want to apply. _ 

Well there you go.  My guess is that you had no fitness routine, had no clue about the physical fitness requirements, didn't do the personal fitness test and/or had/have the life of a slug which had no business applying for the CF.

_Just because I've made some mistakes in the past shouldn't mean I can no longer apply should it?_
Depends on the mistakes.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (19 May 2006)

Thanks for your reply.  Well, I had no fitness routine because I was battling some kind of illness for over a month.  So I understand that, about the fitness.  

As for the mistakes, I agree.  It depends on the mistakes.  However, just to make it clear;  my mistakes in no way involved the law.  

I am engaged to an American so I'd be moving down there for a couple of years if immigration lets me.  Would I be able to come back here and apply to the Forces?


----------



## kincanucks (19 May 2006)

_I am engaged to an American so I'd be moving down there for a couple of years if immigration lets me.  Would I be able to come back here and apply to the Forces?_

Certainly and I strongly suggest you read the threads on pre-sec and pre-assessment.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (19 May 2006)

Will do.  Thanks.


----------



## universal (5 Dec 2007)

i know this is an old thread, but i read and searched and decided not to make a post in this one. 

how long does the CF keep your application? i worked for a very brief time and considered joining again. i have heard 3 years they will keep your file. i have also heard other things. Do they get rid of your application after three years, or do they just make you re-do everything in the process?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Dec 2007)

universal said:
			
		

> i know this is an old thread, but i read and searched and decided not to make a post in this one.
> 
> how long does the CF keep your application? i worked for a very brief time and considered joining again. i have heard 3 years they will keep your file. i have also heard other things. Do they get rid of your application after three years, or do they just make you re-do everything in the process?



The paper file is destroyed after three years but depending when you applied there is still an electronic file.  However, just because they still may have your original application does not negate the requirement to update it.


----------



## universal (5 Dec 2007)

I applied around the end of 2005. Would there still be an electronic file?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Dec 2007)

universal said:
			
		

> I applied around the end of 2005. Would there still be an electronic file?



Yes


----------



## universal (5 Dec 2007)

Do they keep everything from the application process in this electronic file, or just the initial application? What if I tell them I decide against getting back in?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Dec 2007)

universal said:
			
		

> Do they keep everything from the application process in this electronic file, or just the initial application? What if I tell them I decide against getting back in?



When I was in recruiting the only time all of your documents were scanned in to electronic format was when an applicant was enrolled.  So if you weren't enrolled than there is only an electronic record of what processing was done and when it was done and any comments about your application.

_What if I tell them I decide against getting back in?_ What?


----------



## universal (5 Dec 2007)

yes I was enrolled.

and I thought about getting back in, but was worried about having to do everything over again. do they keep your electronic file forever? what if I tell them I decided not to enroll back in?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Dec 2007)

universal said:
			
		

> yes I was enrolled.
> 
> and I thought about getting back in, but was worried about having to do everything over again. do they keep your electronic file forever? what if I tell them I decided not to enroll back in?



Yes the electronic file is kept forever.  However, as I have previously mentioned this does not mean that you don't have to update your file,from completing another application to providing new references.  Believe it or not things do change from year to year, such as new employment, new addresses, etc.  If you decide that after reapplying that you don't want to join again then they just close your file and keep everything.  Check with your CFRC for more information about reapplying.


----------

